# Gimme Thermos recipies!



## TerribleAdvice (Oct 23, 2019)

I just started carrying around a thermos all day and eating chicken nuggets and hamburger helper out of it. The chicken nuggets taste gross after like 2 hours but the hamburger helper stays good for many hours it seems. Gimme some thermos recipes to get that protein down! Thanks in advance to this congregation of polite gentlemen!


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Oct 23, 2019)

oops wrong forum


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 23, 2019)

If you are eating chicken nuggets and hamburger helper for protein, you are already on the wrong path lol


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Oct 23, 2019)

what other amazing advice do you have?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2019)

Moved to 'General' forum.


----------



## CJ (Oct 23, 2019)

Chili
Burger and rice
Beef stew
Chicken stew
Meat and veggies
Anything you'd make in a crock pot


----------



## Raider (Oct 23, 2019)

And like CJ was saying, freshly prepared foods. No processes , pre made stuff, no nuggets. If you want chicken grill it up , then chop it and add some rice and veggies and throw it in. I throw that stuff in Tupperware and just eat it cold if I don’t have a microwave around, which I usually don’t have.


----------



## Trump (Oct 23, 2019)

Monster Mash


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2019)

it blows my mind how people can think they'll make gainz eating chicken fukkin nuggets wtf :32 (6):


----------



## Trump (Oct 23, 2019)

Homemade Chicken Nuggets are the amazing, I make them the kids and double up so I can eat them all. Why cant you make gains on something made from chicken eggs and bread?



Gibsonator said:


> it blows my mind how people can think they'll make gainz eating chicken fukkin nuggets wtf :32 (6):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> Homemade Chicken Nuggets are the amazing, I make them the kids and double up so I can eat them all. Why cant you make gains on something made from chicken eggs and bread?



i don't think he's preparing hand breaded chicken breasts into nugget sized pirtions at home, he's buying the costco sized bag of dino-nuggets. 
Anyways should stay away from that processed garbage period.
why you are so set on eating all your meals out the thermos i don't get.
i think i mentioned this before but this thing is a game changer, u can put any microwave safe container in, takes 20-30 mins to heat ur shit up depending on what it is...
https://www.amazon.com/HotLogic-Min...ds=portable+food+heater&qid=1571836351&sr=8-4

now this does require actually food prepping and not just dumping a can, box or bag into your microwave/oven/stove pot....


----------



## CJ (Oct 23, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i think i mentioned this before but this thing is a game changer, u can put any microwave safe container in, takes 20-30 mins to heat ur shit up depending on what it is...
> https://www.amazon.com/HotLogic-Min...ds=portable+food+heater&qid=1571836351&sr=8-4
> 
> now this does require actually food prepping and not just dumping a can, box or bag into your microwave/oven/stove pot....



This just got added to my Xmas gift list, thank you Gibs!!!


----------



## Jin (Oct 23, 2019)

You guys like feeding this bush-league troll, huh?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> This just got added to my Xmas gift list, thank you Gibs!!!



bro, best $40 ever spent, especially if u work out of a truck, if you do make sure u chose the right option for power supply


----------



## CJ (Oct 23, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> bro, best $40 ever spent, especially if u work out of a truck, if you do make sure u chose the right option for power supply



Even better!!! I was going to look for an adapter. You're the bestest!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Jin said:


> You guys like feeding this bush-league troll, huh?



**** yeah. It's a slow day in the office.


My favorite thermos recipe is coffee + whiskey.


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2019)

How about making a protein drink to take that would meet your protein requirements and put in the Thermos whatever you like.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2019)

You know those thermoses that keep the hot stuff hot and the cold stuff cold?...how do it know?...


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Oct 23, 2019)

werd thanks guys, the foods that are bad for me are starting to taste bad as i improve my diet


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2019)

TerribleAdvice said:


> werd thanks guys, the foods that are bad for me are starting to taste bad as i improve my diet



It's a process that takes time!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2019)

For year I was a George Foreman grill person until I caved in to the slow cooker!


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 23, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i don't think he's preparing hand breaded chicken breasts into nugget sized pirtions at home, he's buying the costco sized bag of dino-nuggets.
> Anyways should stay away from that processed garbage period.
> why you are so set on eating all your meals out the thermos i don't get.
> i think i mentioned this before but this thing is a game changer, u can put any microwave safe container in, takes 20-30 mins to heat ur shit up depending on what it is...
> ...





Gibs! That thing is cool as hell. I had no idea such a contraption existed.


----------



## Raider (Oct 24, 2019)

Blend raw chicken,then add milk, blend once more and pour it into the thermos....  protein shake and meal to go!! Yummy!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 24, 2019)

TerribleAdvice said:


> werd thanks guys, the foods that are bad for me are starting to taste bad as i improve my diet



Terrible advice dude


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 24, 2019)

ohh I’m picking out a thermos for you
Not an ordinary thermos for you
but the extra best thermos you can buy 
With —— and stripes and a cup built right in....


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 24, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> For year I was a George Foreman grill person until I caved in to the slow cooker!




Those foreman grills were such a pain to clean unless you had the ones that had removable cooking surfaces. Slow cooker FTW


----------



## automatondan (Oct 24, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> ohh I’m picking out a thermos for you
> Not an ordinary thermos for you
> but the extra best thermos you can buy
> With —— and stripes and a cup built right in....



That was poetic. Thanks for bringing the culture.


----------



## Dog-guy (Oct 24, 2019)

Holy smokes my wife made this packed with beef and lentils and it's better than grandma's beef stew! 
Tweak it a little but packed with protein, use low sodium liquids and BAM!! 

 httpss://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/slow-cooker-lentil-beef-stew-2796308


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 25, 2019)

I’ve always had a ‘thing’ for thermos’ can’t explain it but there it is. Bust these nuts all you want.  I’ve had all types. Vintage, modern you name it I can’t resist it’s like guns, tattoos or pu$$y..I like them...IMO if you’re looking to use them for food. You have to use a crock pot along with it. No exceptions. Who wants to microwave chili at 5am? 

Cook (crockpot) your beans, chili whatever on low the night before at about 10pm scoop up your lunch serving say 5/6am the following am and seal it tight...don’t open til 11or 12 next day for good food. Coleman makes the best one I’ve found. 

That said....Im going to try the heat pack suggestion in the pages prior. Game changer thank you in advanced dude.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> ohh I’m picking out a thermos for you
> Not an ordinary thermos for you
> but the extra best thermos you can buy
> With —— and stripes and a cup built right in....



"...but what else could I buy so on me you'll rely..a rear-end thermometer, too!..."

BGH now owns this thread. That was some peak Steve Martin IMO.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 26, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> For year I was a George Foreman grill person until I caved in to the slow cooker!



Have you graduated to an Instant Pot yet?


----------

